# Amazing 360 degree view of Paris



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

This is pretty darn amazing. Enjoy.

http://www.paris-26-gigapixels.com/index-en.html
Now they need to do one of Greece!


----------



## chef21 (Aug 16, 2007)

Omg. We have a relative over from France and we've been dreaming of going there. Everything sounds just wonderful. If only I knew how to speak french. lol. That site is just beautiful!


----------



## thekitchensink (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow, looks incredible. I'd love to visit someday.


----------

